# I'm researching E-collars.



## Chaos911

We are looking into purchasing an E-collar. We had one (Tritronics) for our GSP. It has long since bit the dust. 
We want E-collar for safety reasons. (As warm weather approaches so does traffic to our little lake community.) And to use while on off leash walks. And eventually hunting. 
I know it's a topic discussed before but I thought it worth getting advice on current brands/models. Fav features etc. 
Thanks, appreciate your opinions.


----------



## MilesMom

We have the Sport Dog 425. We like it a lot. Simple to use and pretty basic. Good for a first time e collar user. May try a higher tech one next time


----------



## texasred

This is the order I would place the ecollars in.
Tritronics is still the way to go.
Dogtra would be second.
Garmin Delta is not hot enough for some dogs.
I was not impressed with Sportdog in the past.
It was not as reliable as Tritronics.

If you want a ecollar with GPS Garmin Alpha.
The ecollar part of the Alpha is a lot better than the Delta.


----------



## Chaos911

What mile range option is best? 1/2, 1, or the 2(yikes! $$$$$)


----------



## texasred

I don't know your dogs breeding, but I like to have a mile range on my ecollars. I like the TT pro models. You have a low, normal, and high of the same number without ever having to change the dial. 
Its kind of like sticker shock looking at the prices for the first time, but well worth the money spent.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## Chaos911

Ken,
What Tritronics models do you recommend. In iowa so no bat issues yet:/
Thanks for input.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE has aTT basic G3 - 5yrs old & he does not go out the door without it - has a garmin alpha when hunting wild birds - my advice - check all of them out and buy the best that fits your needs - I like a rechargeable reciever - multi dog - 1/2 - mile range - beep or vibrate mode - the list goes on - the simple truth is a good e-collar is not cheap !!!!! now that garmin has TT - they will have the best technology -


----------



## Chaos911

Just ordered the Garmin Delta Sport with extra collar. Opted to start with bark feature. Not quite old enough to use, but soon will be! Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## emilycn

Just curious---when did you all start your pups on ecollars? Any particular reasons why?


----------



## texasred

Mine were started between 6 and 9 months old.
It very much depends on the pup, as to when I start them.
I do it when they start going through the adolescent stage.
I use mine for hunting and I need to be able to handle them at distances. I know you can train then to hunt without the use of a ecollar, but many of the fields I use have high traffic roads close by. Its a safety issue for me.


----------



## emilycn

I should clarify---I mean why that age, not why the e-colllar in general.


----------



## tknafox2

I am using the Garmin Delta Sport also (It serves our purpose now. As Mentioned, it is very easy to use and capable of managing multiple dogs ), IMO it is essential that the dog Knows your commands before you hit them with the juice. Maybe that is the age thing?? If the dog doesn't know what to do when the pain comes, it could really be a destructive.
I just can't even imagine putting an e-collar on a pup less than 6mo. Fergy was 7 mo. and we are still using only ONE command that will carry a jolt. 
On my late V, Foxy... she wore an e-collar once in her life, and that was when she went through Rattle Snake avoidance training.
They are a wonderful tool when used with skill, caution and purpose.


----------



## CatK

Can I check, is it right that these are currently still legal in the UK but they're looking at a bill this summer to potentially ban them?

I'm not against, I think as long as I would use any level on myself that I'd use on a dog it's ok. I've seen people pulling leads in a way that would cause more damage than a well-used ecollar. 

Just wondering if now might be the right time to introduce something basic with my boy, get some training in with it before it's made illegal :-\ *sigh* 

Edit: hang on, should I not be considering it if there's a chance my pup might be prone to seizures? We don't know yet, could have been a one off.


----------



## texasred

emilycn said:


> I should clarify---I mean why that age, not why the e-colllar in general.


It has to do with mental development, and training.
As you move forward with training, and your pup gets older, it learns how to turn off pressure by complying with the task at hand. I know these are called training collars, but training the command happens before the collar is ever used.
It in no way ever replaces the lead, or check cord in training a command. It only adds a layer of training along with the other tools already used. You have to get to this point before the collar can be used alone.
If you look at it in the same way you do a child. You would not send a baby to kindergarten. You wait until they are at the right developmental stage.


----------



## Chaos911

I'm reposting this here as well. As I feel this is important info.

Three important comments 
1). Our pup Blaze just 6 mos got inadvertently shocked wearing the Garmin DeltaSport collar while in Bark mode( had only used Bark mode). He was in outside in yard and started wailing and contorting. I thought he was having a seizure. He came inside house and it happened again. I immediately removed the collar. The neighbor was using a hobby remote car and it was triggering a shock. Garmin acknowledged frequency is the same and could be problem. We live in a lake community that people and toys increase as weather warms. 
2) We purchased our collars thru Huntindawg.com. We had not purchased anything previously from them. They were great with helping resolve this problem. Even personally followed up on new collar. We returned the delta sport and bought the Dogtra SuperX. So far so good. So a Thankyou huntdawg.com / WillowyndRanch / Ken. Will definitely use them again ( hopefully not for E-collar issues :/ ) 
3) A Huge Lesson for All- Take E collar off if not present with dog!!! I can't imagine the trauma if I wouldn't of been there to intervene and get collar off. You may think your E-collar is fine but you never know what outside element may trigger a shock. We know firsthand. We had a Tritronic collar for ages for our GSP no prob. So we were really ' shocked' ( pun intended!!) when poor Blaze took the hits while in Bark mode. 
Safe shopping V friends.


----------



## texasred

Thank you so much for posting that information.
Did Garmin say if they were doing anything to correct the problem?


----------



## Chaos911

They told us looking into it. Checking for software defect.


----------



## v-john

Tritronics. Won't own another. The transmitter has fallen off a car at 70 mph, and has been rained on for two days. Still works great. Never fails, unless the owner happens to leave the transmitter off of the charger. 
As for age, don't be in a hurry. Abby is about a year, and she's only had the collar on her a handful of times. We are just overlaying the collar with the pinch collar. No hurry, don't push the collar. More damage can be done to the dog this way.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## texasred

I was just looking at that Ken.
It maybe time to buy another of my favorite TT models while I still can.


----------

